# Upgrade from Radeon HD 5750 (with a few constraints)



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello, everyone! It's my first post in this forum. After 6 years of brilliant performance, my XFX HD5750 1GB is getting long in the tooth, and so I am looking for a new graphics card. I bought my HD5750 at Rs. 7000, but it seems that in current market, all the cards I can get at Rs. 7000 are somewhat inferior to 5750. Now, I'm looking for suggestions for a new card. Here are my requirements:

1. Performance better than 5750
2. Power Consumption less or comparable to 5750
3. (Optional) Half height card
4. (Optional) Good encoding performance with x264

Kindly note that my budget is Rs. 7500.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

PS. I should mention my hardware here too:

Intel i3-530
4GB DDR3 RAM
Intel DH55TC Mobo
500W iBall SMPS

OS: Windows 10 x86


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2016)

Wait for Rx 460, its either going to be between 8k to 10k or will drive the prices of competitors (750 Ti) by a lot ..
You can get a R7 250X which is a marginal upgrade from yours (5750 Vs 7770 performance difference)


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 25, 2016)

I did consider R7 250X, but it didnt entice me with the minimal performance difference from 5750. I liked 750 Ti a lot. Its modest power consumption was a big plus. When can we expect the price drop for 750Ti? Also, which brand should I go for: Zotac or Gigabyte?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2016)

^go for zotac,they usually provide an extended warranty of 3+2 years on their gpus.But do bear in mind that currently 750ti gpus are priced at about 9.5k,so in order to buy one you'll have to increase your budget by 2k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2016)

Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -9000.


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 25, 2016)

I was more interested in this edition than the Zotac one. 

Amazon.in: Buy MSI GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC Edition Dual Fan Graphic Card Online at Low Prices in India | MSI Reviews &amp; Rating

Will this version of the card have any significant difference than the Zotac one? The price difference is nominal, about Rs. 800. I am willing to pay the extra if it means an increase in performance and/or quality.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2016)

The msi card will be slightly faster than the zotac one as its an OC'd version-so you may go for it if you can get it for a reasonable price.But if you settle for msi then you'll miss out on the additional 2 years warranty that is provided by zotac,which to me is a lot more important than the marginal increase in performance that is likely to be afforded by the higher clock speed of the OC'd model.


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 25, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> The msi card will be slightly faster than the zotac one as its an OC'd version-so you may go for it if you can get it for a reasonable price.But if you settle for msi then you'll miss out on the additional 2 years warranty that is provided by zotac,which to me is a lot more important than the marginal increase in performance that is likely to be afforded by the higher clock speed of the OC'd model.



Thank you for pointing that out. Zotac it is, then.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2016)

ok,don't forget to register your card at Zotac's website shortly after your purchase in order to avail yourself of the extended warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2016)

Why dont you wait for Rx 460?its just around the corner


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Why dont you wait for Rx 460?its just around the corner



Will RX 460 be within my budget? I can wait a month or two, if it's worth it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2016)

I do not know, its supposed to be a 99$ GPU (2GB version), so that should equate to Rs 10k, i.e. the current price of R7 360


----------

